# Need a new charger



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have discovered that my current charger is not going to be up to the task for oval racing. I need something that will charge up to 10amps and be able to peak a lipo to 4.22v per cell. Input voltage isnt a problem so AC or DC is fine. I would like to keep the cost reasonable if posible. Also needs to be available (please dont suggest a discontinued or impossible to get model) Thanks for your help.


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

the thunder power chargers do very well they do usually overcharge to about 4.24 which had not been much of a issue for me i know when to stop it or if i go over just a bit i hit a quicl discharge that is the 610 series i have been told the new dual output chargers have adjustable cutoff as well as a 20amp discharge which is a major improvement as far as getting heat into battery plus they also charge at 20amps the 610 series charges at 10amps i have used my all season with no issues very reliable


----------



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Chargers*

I've got a couple of Team Checkpoint TC-1030's. They will do 10 amps and are very versatile. The only shortcoming I have found is that they do not do LiFe. There are lots of used ones out there for a decent price if you are looking to save some bucks. I bought both of mine used and have had no issues for the 4 years I have been using them.

I also got a Team Checkpoint 25 Amp Power supply. Looks nice (color coordinated and all) but very noisy. I'd go with a Rivergate Bulldog if you need a high amp power supply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Find a lipo ready GFX 35. You can adjust the voltage you want.


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

The Hyperion line of chargers are awesome and includes a 1-year warranty:

http://www.maxamps.com/products.php?cat=33


----------



## crazyXkid (Jun 16, 2012)

a good cheap charger is the titan b6


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

You want a CE Turbo 35 GFX will do 20 amps or a LRP pulsar 3 will do 10 amps or LRP Touch will do 12 amps all of these you can adjust end voltage.

Jake


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

JDW said:


> You want a CE Turbo 35 GFX will do 20 amps or a LRP pulsar 3 will do 10 amps or LRP Touch will do 12 amps all of these you can adjust end voltage.
> 
> Jake


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fq06 (Aug 1, 2012)

The turnigy mega 400 from the USA warehouse is a great deal. 20a, 400 Watts, $80.
Used it for about a year and it's performed well.
Make sure you have a power supply to feed it enough juice to take full advantage of it:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

fq06 said:


> The turnigy mega 400 from the USA warehouse is a great deal. 20a, 400 Watts, $80.
> Used it for about a year and it's performed well.
> Make sure you have a power supply to feed it enough juice to take full advantage of it:thumbsup:


*Turnigy* makes some really good stuff at a great price.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Checking the manual I did not see voltage adjust capability. Can you adjust it ?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

TOM MAR said:


> Checking the manual I did not see voltage adjust capability. Can you adjust it ?


Yes.
You can calibrate to end voltage.

1.) Power off the charger.
2.) Press and hold the (dec" and "start" buttons.
3.) Power on the charger. (you will hear 3 beeps in a row). Keep the buttons pressed.
4.) You will enter into the calibration screen where the voltage detected by the charger is displayed on the screen (voltage on output leads).
5.) Attach any battery to the output leads of the charger.
6.) Using a digital multimeter, correct the reading of the voltage by pressing "inc" or "dec" buttons till the reading matches with that of the multimeter.
7.) Press "Stop" when you are done.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

RPM said:


> Yes.
> You can calibrate to end voltage.
> 
> 1.) Power off the charger.
> ...


Cool Thanks Ross


----------

